# how do i findout what audio card I have?



## bubbalouie (Jan 27, 2002)

I am presently loading w2k on a hp pavilion n3370 laptop but have run into a problem, I have no idea what audio card this machine has. HP only installed up to nt 4.0 so their website is no help. Is their a website where I can download a program to auto detect the sound card in this ancient dinosoar? Any help is greatly appreciated,


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

This utility should tell you what inside the box Everesthome


----------



## zeddy (May 3, 2003)

Its an ESS audio/modem driver set for that laptop. I am surprised its still working with a K6-2 500mhz AMD processor!


----------

